# post natal appointment



## Chrissie (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi
Just to let you all know i had my 6 wk post natal check up with the diabetes team today. Everything went really well i'm just playing with my basal rates at the moment as they keep changing but my team are happy with what i'm doing. I had bloods taken so hopefully my HbA1C hasn't gone up too much as i've been having a few high readings in the last 2 wks  I've been told to keep my blood sugars above 5 & treat anything below as a hypo.

My pump is now being upgraded to a veo  & i should have it in the next month!! i've just got to pick a colour decisions decisions 

The diabetes team are also incouraging & supporting me in complaining about the poor care i received on the post natal ward which is reassuring. It was just very disapointing as all the care i had previous to that was excelent (including the 2 wks on the antenatal ward & labour ward)

I'm still managing to breast feed although its sending my blood sugars all over the place, sometimes my sugars will go up to 15-22!! after a feed ummm other times it will send me down to 2-3 breast feeding is meant to make you go low oh the joys of diabetes so i'm still testing loads!! (some days 25-30 times a day)

I've got my post natal app with my gp on thursday & then hopefully i can drive again

Chrissie xx


----------



## Steff (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi Chrissie nice to hear from you hun, all sounding very good at the moment long may it continue well accept all the unpredictability of your suagrs while breastfeeding, hope you get on well with your pump hun, Good luck for Thursday x


----------



## PhoebeC (Oct 13, 2010)

Is baby ok?

Glad your doing ok, and it sounds like they are finally starting to look after you.

What colours can you choose from?

xx


----------



## Chrissie (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks for your messages

Alice is doing well although she is a "slow grower" it took her 4 weeks to regain her birth weight 6lb 9oz, she is now 7lb 5oz at nearly 7weeks old so she is still little but steadily putting on weight.

I think i might go for a pink pump! I'll miss my jellybean skin (sticky cover) thats on my pump at the moment  but very excited at getting a new pump

xx


----------



## PhoebeC (Oct 14, 2010)

Chrissie said:


> Thanks for your messages
> 
> Alice is doing well although she is a "slow grower" it took her 4 weeks to regain her birth weight 6lb 9oz, she is now 7lb 5oz at nearly 7weeks old so she is still little but steadily putting on weight.
> 
> ...



I love the name Alice, my best friends called Alice so i cant use it, might be a good midddle name though.

Go for the pink.

Glad your doing well  xx


----------

